# Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??



## Patrol-Lady (21. Aug. 2008)

Hi - hier ist Conny, Neuteichbesitzerin ...

... seit dem Frühjahr! Mein lieber Mann hat sich zum Buddeln breitschlagen lassen, was daraus wurde seht Ihr unten. Im ersten Bild war der Teich wenige Wochen alt, mittlerweile hat sich alles prächtig entwickelt (meiner Meinung nach). Nun meint mein Mann, __ Büschelfarn, __ Muschelblume und Wasserhyazinthe (er sagt dazu 'Grünzeug') würden alles zuwuchern. Naja, zusammen mit __ Bachbunge und Papageienfedern ist wirklich alles ziemlich grün, aber meine Frage: kann man im Teich wirklich zuviele Pflanzen haben? Das Teil ist ca. 3m lang, 2m breit und 90 tief, auf dem zweiten Bild rechts außen - das ist kein Baumstumpf, sondern ein Quellstein mit zwei Ausläufen. 20l-Filter und sechs __ Moderlieschen zusammen mit zwei __ Muscheln, und X Sumpfdeckelschnecken vervollständigen das Ensemble. Was meint Ihr,

fragt Tante Conny


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??*



			
				Patrol-Lady schrieb:
			
		

> kann man im Teich wirklich zuviele Pflanzen haben? .... Was meint Ihr



Erst einmal schön wieder etwas von Dir -aus der Nachbarschaft- zu lesen, Tante Conny.

 na ja, sehr viel sieht man von Deinem Teich wirklich nicht mehr. Uns wäre es doch etwas viel "grün" und etwas wenig Wasser - aber das ist natürlich nur unsere subjektive Meinung und reine Geschmackssache.

Deinem Teich tust Du mit den vielen Pflanzen eher etwas Gutes, für die Algen dürften bei Dir eigentlich nicht mehr viele Nährstoffe übrig sein - sofern Deine Wasserwerte "stimmen".

Und wenn es Dir gefällt (und Du Deinen Mann davon überzeugen kannst), dann ist es doch genau richtig so für Dich.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??*

Hei, neennee, für den Moment ist das schon ok, aber bevor es kalt wird, müssen alle(naja fast alle) Pflanzen die den Winter nicht überstehen raus. Sie matschen sonst zusammen, produzieren Schlamm und geben die Nährstoffe, die sie aufgenommen haben wieder an das Wasser ab...

Im Prinzip würde ich zusehen, das immer nur 1/3 des Teiches voll mit Schwimmpflanzen ist  Aber erst, wenn die Nährstoffe von der Neubefüllung verbraucht sind...

Am Teichrand könntet Ihr noch ein bisschen was zum Kaschieren hinsetzen... Da geht besonders gut __ Pfennigkraut, überhängende keine Gräser, __ Günsel und so...

Auch Poligonalplatten würden sich anbieten. Die kann man so hinlegen, das sie etwa zu 10% über den Teichrand liegen und der Rest im Blumenbeet...
Das geht auch teilweise und an andern Stellen Pflanzen?

VG Monika


----------



## robsig12 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??*

Naja ist jetzt nur meine Meinung. 

Ich finde es schon etwas zuviel. Es kann ja fast kein Sonnenlicht mehr durchdringen. Auch die __ Moderlieschen brauchen eine Fläche, um Anflugfutter zu bekommen.


----------



## berghexe (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??*

Hi

bei mir wachsen die Pflanzen wie verrückt und ich mach mit schon gedanken wie die wohl den Winter überstehen werden.  
Viele Wurzeln schwimmen nur im Wasser. Was mach ich mit denen wenns Eis kommt?????[/ATTACH]


----------



## Patrol-Lady (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gibt's ZUVIEL Pflanzen ??*

Hach Ihr lieben Alle -
vielen Dank, wieder was gelernt. Nach den Polygonalplatten habe ich gleich gegoogelt, gefällt mir. Und das mit dem Frost ist mir jetzt auch klar, danke. Obwohl die Eichhornia ja sowieso als Tropin nix für'n Winter ist. Den __ Wassersalat kann ich ins Aquarium übernehmen, das ist oben offen. Ja, und meine __ Moderlieschen: Futterflocken zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger, einen Zentimeter unter Wasser und die kommen angezischt und fressen aus der Hand !!
Tschüss, Conny


----------

